# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - IDE Add-Ins >  Classview Addin for vb6

## dz32

This addin gives us a class viewer similar to the new visual studio. Click on a function to navigate to it. The filter text box allows you to quickly trim down the list and also has some bonus features.

* shows public members only
- gives you subtractive filters
?loc displays total lines of code in the project

there is also an option to display lines of code for each function in the treeview.

I have also included a Find All search form available on the Add-Ins menu.

This was originally released on PSC by Patrick de Groot and lost in the site crash of 2014(?)
The core of the Find-All search routine comes from the Code Fixer addin by Roger Gilchrist. 

Any further updates will be here: https://github.com/dzzie/addins/tree/master/CodeView

----------

